

Ask HN: How do you get noticed and invited for Job interviews - quietthrow

Would like to hear the community&#x27;s experiences on how they find initial interviews. How they picked up by recruiters and headhunters?<p>Would also like the recruiters in the community to chime in one what they look for.
======
thepawn
Create a sexy, short and sweet, resume. Regarding the company I'm currently
working for, I applied for two positions using two resumes tailored to each
position (web developer, and helpdesk analyst). I had lots of experience in
the helpdesk analyst position, but only hobby development (with no portfolio
to speak of) in web development.

For my helpdesk resume, it was plain, black and white, very normal looking but
had all of my real demonstrable experience listed on it. For the web developer
resume, I took a different approach. Landscape orientation; my name HUGE at
the top; colored with oranges and greens; listed technologies that I had
taught myself. It practically looked like a printed out website.

I got a callback on the web developer resume. I told the HR lady that I had
also applied for the helpdesk position, and she hadn't even seen that resume
(I had applied for that position about 3 days before the other).

My initial resume, was basically skipped.

I think the best thing you can do is make your resume concise and to the
point. The person reading these will likely skim over the resume. Don't be
verbose, and don't list things that have no relevancy to the job.

Beyond that, I've found bugging people, and selling yourself helps a lot. You
have to find that fine line between desperation and interest, though (I
usually check in about once a week after applying to see if the position has
been filled or not).

Interestingly, I didn't get the job in my first interview, but they had
introduced me to someone else in the company that liked me enough to call me
back in for a separate interview for the same position that was available for
two of their teams. I had to interview with four people that time, and found
out later (after being hired) that they actually flipped a coin to see which
team would get me :P

Once you land the interview, just be your (professional) self, be honest (say
I don't know when you don't know), and (against all advice you'll likely hear
elsewhere) don't be afraid to make them laugh :)

~~~
quietthrow
Thanks for replying. Can you elaborate on what you do (be as specific as you
can ) when you say 1) bugging people and 2) selling yourself?

------
lsiebert
I got recruiters posting my resume to Monster and Dice. But if you want a job,
don't wait for an invite, contact a company you are interested in. Don't worry
they don't have a job you want if you think that you can be useful to them
somehow.

~~~
quietthrow
Good point about reaching out if one can ve useful. If I may take it a step
further, what strategies did you use to get in touch with these companies? Did
you use something like linkedin and write to tue recruiter ? Just post your
resume on thier website with a cover letter ? I think it becomes even more
harder when you are not applying for a specific job but justifying your
competency and compatibility in general. Please share. Thanks.

------
petervandijck
Just show up.

I am continually baffled by how few people can be bothered to look at a
company, and send a decent email and resume asking for an interview. It's so
easy, and 99% of people never do it.

~~~
khyryk
I've seen many more people say that it's a waste of time, so I can't say I'm
surprised (unless the "online job applications are usually black holes" cohort
has changed their tune).

------
NovemberWest
I don't get them. I am only replying in hopes of getting someone to notice
your ask and reply. Sorry I can't be more help.

~~~
quietthrow
well...thanks for the support :)

